# My Paper is My Life



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Kitty doesn't ask for much to make him happy, just a piece of paper or two.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2015)

Ever since Ziggy came into our lives, I've realized how strange cats can be!  Delightful.....but strange.  Thanks for the confirmation of that SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

They're a constant source of amusement, aren't they?  This is my guy when he was younger.  That stuffed cat was way on top of a high bookcase in the house, so he never got used to it.  One day I put it down in the den to see his reaction, it was hilarious to watch him.  First take sent him right out of the room, to curiously watch from the hallway.  Had to take out my camera and get a few shots. :love_heart: 


Who invited him??


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL - our apartment is filled with rolled-up pieces of paper and balled-up aluminum foil - our big guy gets bored with them after 24 hours, so we have to make new ones. 

It is our destiny in life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine likes to steal pens and pencils, we'll find lots of them under the refrigerator, stove, wall unit, etc.  He plays with these things, including his numerous mousies, and balls up any and every throw rug in the house.  Many times we can't close the bathroom door, until we straighten out the bath rug.  I tried the paper and foil balled up at first, but he has no interest, only wants things he's not supposed to have.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2015)

Throw rugs LOL - SnagglePuss crawls under the one in front of my recliner and waits for me to shove a plastic stick under there, then he goes crazy "fighting" it. He'd stay there all day if I had the patience. 

Cats are weird - that's why I like them so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

Funny Phil!  I use the handle of my fly swatter to get all the things out from under the appliances, and he's more interested in biting and playing with that than all the little 'toys' I'm pushing out for him.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2015)

My cat got tired of Da Bird after a couple of weeks.    Now if I bring it out she is more intriqued by this little tiny knot in the string than the actual bird.  
I can't get the knot out, but if I did I think she would just ignore the whole thing. :shrug:


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2015)

What is it with cats and paper? Every cat we ever owned loved to walk or be on paper. My wife used to sit on the floor in the great room and read the paper. It wasn't long before the cat would come over and just plop down in the middle of the paper. Another cat we had, used to like to get on top of my desk and knock all the paper off onto the floor. He never stopped until every piece was off the desk, so I had to make sure to close the door to my office.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

A very long time ago I had two cats - one was two years older than the other, and they provided hours of entertainment.  The young one was a total brat and would chase the big one around or swat at her tail.  She was timid and usually wouldn't fight back, but sometimes she'd get fed up and turn around and hiss at him, scaring him so much he'd just fly across the room.


----------

